# Tech Forum Summary - November 12th, 2007



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Tech Forum Summary - November 12th, 2007*​Tech Forum Hosted by
Mark Jackson - President, Echostar Technologies
Dan Minnick - VP, Engineering

Product Updates
Guest: Sling Media
iTV Update
Trivia giveaways
Q&A
Connectivity Video.

*Product Updates*
Access external drive from TV2 on ViP-622 DVR ... (one TV at a time)
Activate an external hard drive on ViP-622 or 722 (per household)
One Time $39.99 - Call 1-888-241-2205

Dish ONLINE ... connect to broadband to download content on ViP-622 or 722.
Migrate into HD and how to content over time.
[VIDEO giving instructions]
Watch within 7 days of download ... finish within 24 hours of starting.

Remote timer setting via Internet ... in testing.
Can also manage DVR recordings and recordings.
Want to help test? Click on the banner at http://dishonline.com/
(Limited number of testers needed. Start signing up 11/13/07.)

Also waiving "programming access fee" and giving the ability to order PPV without a phone line if broadband is connected.

High-Speed Internet from Dish Network - Call 1-888-732-7306 for a partner

Connection instructions in "*New Features Video*" in your DVR list.

DISHComm Network - one box connected to phone line/broadband, other boxes share info.
[Video]

Support (later this month) of Archos Generation 5 605 and 705 on 622/722.
Get Dish Network plugin from Archos website (when available).
Move content to Archos for viewing (not copy).

*Sling Media*
Now owned by Dish Network - guest Jason Kirkorian
Demo of the SlingBox Solo ... complete access to your reciever.
Solo supports HD or SD source - controlling TV1.
$179.99 Suggested Retail + $29.99 one time fee for SlingBox Mobile (optional).
(Mark mistakenly mentions using second tuner for sling. Only TV1 is IR controlled.)

Giveaway ... two solos - two winners ...
Q: In what format does SlingBox compress the audio and video

*iTV Update* with Scott Higgins
ESPN Interactive demo

*Questions!*
Q: Don - HDMI of my 222 died ... is this software or hardware?
A: (Paul Langer) Check the hardware connections and call us ... we don't believe it is the software.

Q: Greg - ViP-211 in central Wisconsin, 35-45 signal strength ... should I realign?
A: (Paul) At 20-30% get it realigned - call local retailer.

Q: Scott - Slingbox on TV2 on the 722 ... TV2 is only UHF not IR
A: (Jason) Currently TV2 cannot be used but changes are being made to fix this.

Q: Mike & William - What is this popup that appears when SAT is not selected?
A: (Dan) Too many calls ... the intent was to help people. Will be able to turn it off in the future.

Q: Brian - Seagate external hard drive sleeps on his 622.
A: (Dan) Software update coming to pull it out or prevent sleep mode.

Q: AJ - 211 external HD?
A: (Dan) 1st quarter for 211 --- 222 shortly after that.

Q: Kent - Muzak and Sirus ... mono or stereo?
A: (Mark) Some channels are mono.

Q: Mike & Sharon - Doesn't want to lose his UPS and still get connectivity?
A: (Dan) Use an external homeplug to the ethernet around UPS.

Q: Dale - 129° signal strength problems in Atlanta (58).
A: (Paul) Check connector and cable ... call your local retailer.

Q: Dan - 722 not near modem/router. Need homeplug and wireless phone.
A: (Dan) It will work if it is a wireless phone device.

Q: John - 722 ... Want to select TV1 or TV2 when setting up recording from the guide.
A: (Dan) Record Plus will pick a preferred TV ... but no complete control.

Q: Roy - Many more options on the new timer options (on the 501).
A: (Jan Johnson) Name Based Recording ... rolling out now ... http://dishnetwork.com/record/

Q: Sandy - Why do I have different options on one 510 box and not the other.
A: (Dan) Still rolling out .. should complete around the 1st of December.

Q: 722 software update to put OTA on TV2?
A: (Dan) Not planned. We might consider this (first come, first serve).

*WINNERS!*
Answer: Windows Media Audio/Video Version 9
Winners: Shawn Wilson from Midland and Arron Bassy from Bismark ND.

Next Charlie Chat ... December 10th, 2007 - 9pm ET Channel 101

Connectivity video finishes show ...


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks James!!!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

And what is my Echostar Token?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Signal strength and dish realign problems... call your local retailer? Not Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> And what is my Echostar Token?


Click on the banner available tomorrow, give E* your email address then be one of the selected limited test group (if you are chosen), comply with their requests and wait for the software download and perhaps you will find out! 

The token isn't what makes it work ... you have to have the right software on your receiver. 



Taco Lover said:


> Signal strength and dish realign problems... call your local retailer? Not Dish?


They did say that very often ... odd.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> Click on the banner available tomorrow, give E* your email address then be one of the selected limited test group (if you are chosen), comply with their requests and wait for the software download and perhaps you will find out!
> 
> The token isn't what makes it work ... you have to have the right software on your receiver.
> 
> They did say that very often ... odd.


The banner is already available.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB version is available at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Tech0711.htm


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks James for the recap.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a couple of questions..

1. Why on earth is there a 7day window with a 24 watch timer on view downloaded? I was excited about this feature, but this limitation ruins it for me. If I cant keep the movie in my archive (like I could if I purchased something off of normal PPV) then I am not interested especially for the prices being charged.

2. I was planning on getting rid of my phone line now that internet access has been enabled for the 622's... but the instructional video automatically downloaded to my DVR indicates that a phone line is still required for PPV ordering with the remote!.. Can someone clarify this please?



James Long said:


> *Tech Forum Summary - November 12th, 2007*​<snip>
> [VIDEO giving instructions]
> 
> <snip>
> ...


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

mscroggi said:


> I have a couple of questions..
> 
> 2. I was planning on getting rid of my phone line now that internet access has been enabled for the 622's... but the instructional video automatically downloaded to my DVR indicates that a phone line is still required for PPV ordering with the remote!.. Can someone clarify this please?


I have ordered PPV with the remote and a broadband connection.

-Funk


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Great Job James! 

In another month I should have my HD set. I'm buying a SHARP LCD 37" from QVC because Dish's portal doesn't have any 37" sets. 32" is too small & 42 is too big for my livingroom. approx 14 feet away.
EDIT Dish/SHARP has two 37" sets again.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Great Job James!
> 
> In another month I should have my HD set. I'm buying a SHARP LCD 37" from QVC because Dish's portal doesn't have any 37" sets. 32" is too small & 42 is too big for my livingroom. approx 14 feet away.


Paul, are you sure the 42" is too big at a 14' viewing distance? I know this is a matter of personal preference, however with hd I think you should consider the largest size your budget will allow. We watch a 56" dlp (Toshiba 56HM66) set at about 9' (closest view) to about 13' (my view ) I'd suggest, if you haven't already, go to a store with the LCD unit you wanna buy, take your tape measure, plop yourself down in a chair, and decide for yourself.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

ubankit said:


> Paul, are you sure the 42" is too big at a 14' viewing distance? I know this is a matter of personal preference, however with hd I think you should consider the largest size your budget will allow. We watch a 56" dlp (Toshiba 56HM66) set at about 9' (closest view) to about 13' (my view ) I'd suggest, if you haven't already, go to a store with the LCD unit you wanna buy, take your tape measure, plop yourself down in a chair, and decide for yourself.


Ubankit,

I'd have to agree with you on this one. The optimum distance to fully resolve all the detail of an HD source is 1.5-2.0 times the the Television's diagonal size. If you have a 37 inch display then the maximum distance to fully resolve all the detail of a 720x480 NTSC picture is 12.9 feet, the maximum distance to fully resolve all the detail of a HD display is 4.8 feet for that screen size.

The maximum recommended viewing distance for a 37 inch display is 14 feet. I suggest you go bigger as you really do NOT want to at the maximum recommended distance.

I have a 50 inch display and sit 11.5-12 feet away and the size is perfect. You will NEVER be disappointed with a larger display.

The axiom always is get the biggest display you can afford.

John


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ubankit said:


> Paul, are you sure the 42" is too big at a 14' viewing distance? I know this is a matter of personal preference, however with hd I think you should consider the largest size your budget will allow. We watch a 56" dlp (Toshiba 56HM66) set at about 9' (closest view) to about 13' (my view ) I'd suggest, if you haven't already, go to a store with the LCD unit you wanna buy, take your tape measure, plop yourself down in a chair, and decide for yourself.


Well I'm in a wheelchair and my living room is narrow. My deck door is huge so my Hd set must go where my set is. No other options. A 37" set is stretching it a bit.

Thanks for your help


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

mscroggi said:


> 2. I was planning on getting rid of my phone line now that internet access has been enabled for the 622's... but the instructional video automatically downloaded to my DVR indicates that a phone line is still required for PPV ordering with the remote!.. Can someone clarify this please?


Watch the video a little closer. They say you should keep it plugged in just for the caller ID function. I can attest that I haven't been hooked up to the phoneline for nearly a month now and haven't gotten any dirty messages about having it plugged in.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Ubankit,
> 
> I'd have to agree with you on this one. The optimum distance to fully resolve all the detail of an HD source is 1.5-2.0 times the the Television's diagonal size. If you have a 37 inch display then the maximum distance to fully resolve all the detail of a 720x480 NTSC picture is 12.9 feet, the maximum distance to fully resolve all the detail of a HD display is 4.8 feet for that screen size.
> 
> ...


I truly agree with both of you. Get the biggest you can afford with the most connectivity. I have a 50 inch Plasma viewed at about 12 feet and love it. I wish it was 58 inches! This is in my family room which has about a 12 foot ceiling. With surround sound/5.1 it sounds as if we were in the stadium!

I was very disappointed at the limit of 7 days to watch programs as opposed to keeping PPV. Don't think that is attractive to me as a customer.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> They did say that very often ... odd.


Not surprising. 129 has one foot in the grave and the other has gangrene. We need a national solution for the MPEG4 HD channels.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Well I'm in a wheelchair and my living room is narrow. My deck door is huge so my Hd set must go where my set is. No other options. A 37" set is stretching it a bit. Thanks for your help


Are you saying that a larger set would not fit in your current location, because initially it sounded like you were thinking that 37" was the best you could get for the viewing distance, a 37" HD set from 14' away is going to look small. From 37" to say say a 42' or even a 46" set only adds a few inches in overall width..

If there are no side mounted speakers, a 37" set can be 37-38" wide, a 42" set 41-43" wide and a 46" set 44-46" wide.. So a difference of max 4-5" to 7-8", so unless you are really space constrained, you may be able to get more than you think?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

normang said:


> Are you saying that a larger set would not fit in your current location, because initially it sounded like you were thinking that 37" was the best you could get for the viewing distance, a 37" HD set from 14' away is going to look small. From 37" to say say a 42' or even a 46" set only adds a few inches in overall width..
> 
> If there are no side mounted speakers, a 37" set can be 37-38" wide, a 42" set 41-43" wide and a 46" set 44-46" wide.. So a difference of max 4-5" to 7-8", so unless you are really space constrained, you may be able to get more than you think?


What I'm saying is it's too close. My wheelchair back wheels are 5" in back of my seat. I'll tell the installer to place the set as close to the wall as possible.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> What I'm saying is it's too close. My wheelchair back wheels are 5" in back of my seat. I'll tell the installer to place the set as close to the wall as possible.


How much WALL SPACE do you have Paul? You've got to understand, with HD there is almost no such thing as being too close. The old problem with analog sets looking grainy at close viewing distances w/large screens is NOT a problem any longer. There are no visible scan lines or visible color dots. I vote with the others here, a 37" is going to be "a nice picture" up close (4 or 5 feet away) but at 14' away the viewing experience will be nothing like it could (should) be. The object with HD is to be able to literally immerse yourself in this gorgeous picture. If money is the real issue then I understand, but if you can afford a larger set then go as big as your budget will allow. At a 14' viewing distance I personally would want a 60" display.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ubankit said:


> Paul, are you sure the 42" is too big at a 14' viewing distance? I know this is a matter of personal preference, however with hd I think you should consider the largest size your budget will allow. We watch a 56" dlp (Toshiba 56HM66) set at about 9' (closest view) to about 13' (my view ) I'd suggest, if you haven't already, go to a store with the LCD unit you wanna buy, take your tape measure, plop yourself down in a chair, and decide for yourself.


I'm on Social Security and the State of Ca forces disabled persons to pay $269.00 per month to recieve Medicaid. My monthly income is $621.00.

So all I can afforfd is a 37" set. I also pay property tax which my dearest mother left me. So I'll be happy with 37".

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anybody know when support for the Archos 605 comes out?


----------

